# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Jeta e Muhamed Nasirudin El-Albanit

## abdurrahman_tir

Nëpër faqet e shtypit dhe literaturës herë pas herë mund të gjejmë artikuj që flasin për jetën e ndonjë shkencëtari apo poeti perëndimor, por rrallëherë mësojmë mbi njerëzit me famë që ne i kemi dhuruar botës. Një nga personat me famë që ne i kemi dhuruar botës së shekullit të 20-të nuk ka qenë një personalitet që e gjejmë në revista, por ishte një figurë revolucionare, në kuptimin se ripërtëriu traditën pejgamberike në çdo skaj të botës islame. Ai ishte një shkodran, i cili quhej Muhammed Nasiruddin Albani, i mirënjohur në globin e botës islame si Imam Albani.

Prejardhja e tij: Muhammed Nasiruddin Albani u lind në Shkodër në vitin 1914 (apo 1333 h), ku në atë kohë Shkodra ishte edhe kryeqytet i Shqipërisë.

Familja e tij: Babai i tij ishte Haxhi Nuhi Nexhati, kishte mbaruar fakultetin e sheriatit në Stamboll. Në atë kohë ai punonte si Imam në Shkodër, dhe dallohej me dije nga të tjerët sidomos në medhhebin Hanefi (drejtim juridik fetar). Shqipëria në atë kohë ishte mbretëri dhe sundohej nga Mbreti Ahmet Zogu. Mirëpo, nga maltretimet e shumta që u bëheshin në atë kohë muslimanëve, e posaçërisht hoxhallarëve, Haxhi Nuhit nuk i mbeti rrugëdalje tjetër vetëm se të zgjedh rrugën e emigrimit, nga vendi i tij i dashur Shkodra në një vend tjetër ku mund të praktikonte lirshëm fenë e Allahut. Këtë shpërngulje nuk e kishte bërë vetëm Haxhi Nuhi Nexhati, por kishte edhe familje të tjera që e kishin marrë këtë rrugë. Ata së pari u nisën për në Stamboll, mirëpo aty Haxhi Nuhit nuk i pëlqeu vendi dhe vendosi që të niset për në vendet e Shamit, në kryeqytetin e Sirisë së sotme, për shkak të vlerës së saj që është cekur në hadithe autentike të Pejgamberit tonë. Muhammed Nasiruddin Albani filloi ti vazhdojë mësimet në shkollën e mesme dhe u dallua nga të tjerët me shkathtësi dhe zgjuarsi në mësime, sidomos në gjuhën arabe, gjë që bëri që arabët ta xhelozonin për këto shkathtësi. Këtë e ka dëshmuar edhe vet ai me gojë të vet kur tregon: Një ditë prej ditëve në mësime kur ishte ora e gramatikës arabe, profesori gjithnjë Albanin e pyeste të fundit si nënçmim, sepse ishte i huaj. Njëherë i pyeti të gjithë, por asnjëri nuk u përgjigj nga pyetja e parashtruar, dhe kur i erdhi radha Albanit ai u përgjigj në mënyrën më të mirë ku edhe befasoi profesorin, dhe u tha nxënësve arab se si nuk keni turp që një i huaj si Muhammed Nasiruddin Albani të jetë më i miri ndër ju në klasë. Gjuhën arabe e kishte obligim ta fliste në rrugë, ndërsa në shtëpi ishte i detyruar nga babai i tij të fliste gjuhën shqipe. Atij iu bë e dashur shkenca e hadithit pejgamberik qysh në rininë e tij, dhe kjo ndodhi kur rastisi në disa artikuj të shejh Muhammed Reshid Ridas në revistën e tij el-Menar, e që kishin të bëjnë me kritikën ndaj disa transmetimeve të pasakta që i ka sjellur Ebu Hamid el-Gazali në librin e tij Ihja Ulumid-Din. Ai mori ixhaze në hadith nga hoxhë Muhammed Ragib et-Tabbah historian i Halebit dhe muhaddith.

Albani filloi të shkruan vepra të ndryshme shumë herët dhe nuk u ndal nga kjo deri në kohën kur vdiq, në moshën tetëdhjetë e gjashtë vjeçare. Me kalimin e kohës filloi të ringjallë thirrjen e të parëve tanë të mirë, thirrje në Kuran dhe Sunnet me kuptim të Sahabëve (shokëve të Pejgamberit). Ai ligjëronte në vende të ndryshme ku me këtë edhe filluan problemet dhe kundërshtimet nga ana e Sufive dhe fanatikëve medh'hebor. Përveç tjerash, ai pati probleme edhe me autoritetet e atëhershme qeveritare ku edhe u burgos për çështje të ligjërimit. Është me rëndësi të cekim se ai u burgos në të njëjtin burg ku ishte burgosur Hoxha i Islamit, Ibën Tejmijje, dhe citohet tek historianët islam se kur Ibën Tejmijje kishte qenë në burg kishte arritur me thirrjen e tij që të tubojë të burgosurit që të falin namazet me xhematë, përfshirë edhe namazin e Xhumasë. Pas vdekjes së Ibën Tejmijjes kjo traditë ishte ndërprerë për shekuj të tërë, derisa këtë e ringjalli ringjallësi tjetër i sunnetit me origjinë shqiptare, Imam Albani. Përveç thirrjes nëpër xhamia Imam Albani kishte edhe mësime private me nxënësit e tij, prej tyre kishte arsimtarë që kishin dëshirë ta njohin rrugën e vërtetë të Muhamedit alejhi selam, që ishte të kapurit për Kuran dhe Sunnet me kuptim të Sahabëve. Këto njohuri të tij të bereqetshme ishin nga leximi dhe puna e palodhur e tij prej 8 deri 12 orë në ditë, në bibliotekën Edh-Dhahirije në Damask. Sa që një ditë prej ditësh studentët u ankuan tek drejtori i bibliotekës se nuk kanë vend të mjaftueshëm për mësime, ngase Albani po e bllokon një tavolinë me katër ulëse, për shkak se e mbushte përplot me libra. Atij pastaj iu lejua nga drejtori i bibliotekës së Damaskut që të ketë në shërbim një dhomë të posaçme që të punon në lëmin e hadithit dhe çështja tjera. Ai më pas punësohet si profesor në Universitetin e Damaskut, për një kohë të shkurtë si mësimdhënës, kurse më pas i vjen ftesa për mësim në Universitetin Islamik të qytetit pejgamberik Medinës. Albani për nga natyrshmëria ishte shumë modest, ai dhe studentët ishin si shokë në mes vete, kurrë nuk kishte pushuar gjatë pushimit të mes orëve, por gjithnjë kishte pyetje dhe përgjigje nga studentët të cilët interesoheshin për çështje të ndryshme, dhe u thoshte se ky është mësimi më i vërtetë, d.m.th: shpjegim jashtë orarit të mësimit. Atë nuk e linin të pushonte as pas kryerjes së mësimit, ku që nga dalja e universitetit e deri tek Xhamia e Pejgamberit ecte në këmbë me ta duke iu përgjigjur pyetjeve të tyre, e që ishte një distancë e madhe ecje në këmbë. Bota intelektuale duke e parë dhe kuptuar njohuritë e tij e ftuan si mësimdhënës në universitete të ndryshme, por shumicën e tyre i refuzoi për shkak të punës së madhe të tij me libra. Ndër të tjera ai fitoi çmimin më të lartë në punën e Hadithit dhe u shpërblye për këtë punë ku edhe mori një shumë të madhe të parave nga mbretëria e Arabisë Saudite. Imam Albani në pleqërinë e tij u dobësua nga shëndeti, mirëpo, përkundër moshës së vjetër ai përsëri nuk është ndalur kurrë nga punimet e tija shkencore në lëmin e hadithit, sa që tregon djali i tij se edhe i sëmurë nuk është ndalur nga leximi e shkrimi.

Gjithnjë kërkonte nga djali i tij duke i thënë: afroma këtë libër e atë libër, lexo këtu e lexo aty, shkruaj këtë e shkruaj atë. Nga kjo shohim se me të vërtetë ishte i sinqertë në punën e vet dhe dëshiroi që amanetin e tij ta bart në vend me plot përgjegjësi ashtu siç ka urdhëruar Allahu dhe i Dërguari i tij, Muhamedi alejhi selam. Sëmundja filloj ta dobësonte shëndetin e tij dhe më datën 10-02-1999 ditë e shtunë në spitalin e Ammanit Shmisan në kohën e akshamit ndërroi jetë Muhadithi i këtij shekullit Imami i sunnetit Muhamed NasirudDin Albani, Allahu e shpërbleftë me xhennetin Firdeus!

Varrimi i tij: Varrimi u bë të shtunën pas Faljes së namazit të Jacisë. Namazi iu fal me nëntë tekbire. Edhe pse nuk ishte shpallur vdekja e tij, në namazin e xhenazes kishin marrë pjesë mbi 5000 njerëz. Dijetari i njohur, Muhammed Salih el Uthejmini, kur dëgjoi për vdekjen e Imam Albanit, bëri thirrje në shtëpinë e Imam Albanit që të njoftohet për varrimin e tij, përgjigjja ishte, se Imam Albani u varros dje, shumë pak pas vdekjes. Shejh Uthejmini tha: "Elhamdulilah, e tërë jeta e tij ishte në ringjallje të Sunnetit, e Allahu ia mundësoi që edhe vdekja e tij të jetë në ringjallje të Sunnetit", d.m.th: shpejtimi i varrimit.

Librat dhe punimet e shkruara: Bota islame është dëshmitare e këtyre shkrimeve dhe punimeve, dhe vetëm një vështrim i vogël në veprimtarinë e tij do të na bëjë të qartë se ku ka arritur dituria e pastër e Imam Albanit. Por, nëse dëshiron të sigurohesh për këtë, atëherë udhëto në çdo pjesë të tokës dhe do ta shohësh se Imam Albani është prezent në çdo librari, aty sheh librat e tij që kanë kapluar të gjitha raftet e librarive, sa që për të është thënë: Ai, Imam Albani, i ka ofruar Islamit një bibliotekë të pasur, të cilën as shtetet apo institucionet e tyre nuk e përgatisin dot! Kushdo që shkruan në shkencën e hadithit në këtë kohë, përfiton prej librave të tij, madje nuk bën dot pa to! Sa që edhe nëpër universitet arabe islame, kur të flitet për hadithet pejgamberike është e pamundur që mos të ceket edhe vendimi i Albanit rreth atyre haditheve. Atë e nxori Allahu nga zemra e Evropës Shqipëria- dhe e vendosi në bibliotekën Dhahirije, e cila ishte biblioteka më e mirë në vendet e lindjes, ku qëndroi për vite me radhë duke ofruar për ne gjithë këtë mund të madh! Ky dijetar ka lënë pas veti mbi 200 vepra, disa në volume e disa në fleta, prej tyre janë botuar 70 sosh. Prej më të njohurave dhe më të rëndësishmeve janë: 1-Vargu i haditheve të sakta në shtatë volume, 2-Vargu i haditheve të pasakta në katërmbëdhjetë volume, 3-Irvaul-galil në tetë volume, 4-Muhtesaru Sahihul-Buhari në katër volume, 5-Përmbledhja e fetvave dhe ligjëratave të tij në më shumë se tridhjetë volume, dhe shumë të tjera. Një prej punëve të mëdha që ka përfunduar ky dijetar është kujdesi i tij i veçantë me Katër Përmbledhjet e mëdha të Sunneve, të cilat konsiderohen prej librave bazë më të rëndësishëm të Islamit, si Suneni i Nesaiut,Ebu Davudit, Tirmidhiut dhe Ibën Maxhes; të cilat i ka klasifikuar në hadithe autentike dhe jo autentike. Disa nga punimet e këtij imami, janë të përkthyera edhe në gjuhen shqipe, edhe pse literatura shqipe në krahasim me veprat e tij të shumta është shumë e varfër, me shpresë që në një të ardhme të shpejt të pasurohet edhe kjo mangësi e jona.

Prej veprave të tija të përshtatura në gjuhën tonë shqipe janë: Forma e Namazit, Mbulesa, Namazi i teravive, Dexhalli, Xhenazja, ritet dhe bidatet, Bidatet e Xhumas, Rregullat e fejesës dhe martesës, Paralajmërimi i Falësitdhe të tjera. Imam Albani mbeti thirrës në Allahun e Lartësuar me mendjehollësi, gjatë tërë jetës së tij. Thirrja e tij qe bazuar në metodologjinë Pastrim dhe edukim, metodë e të gjithë pejgamberëve. Ajo qe ndërtuar në dituri dhe kultivim, si një mësues bujar dhe edukator besnik. Ai u mësoi të tjerëve edhe shumë gjëra me metodologji, pozitë, sjellje, moral dhe karakter të lartë dhe me zemërbutësi.
Çfarë thanë dijetarët tjerë për Imam Albanin:

1-Bin Bazi, rahimehullah (ish-myftiu i Arabisë Saudite): Në këtë kohë, nuk kam parë nën këtë qiell dijetar të hadithit sikur Alamet Muhammed NasirudDin Albanin.
Poashtu ka thënë: Nuk njoh njeri më të dijshëm në kupolën e orbitit se Shejh Nasiri.
Dhe është pyetur Bin Bazi për hadithin pejgamberik: Vërtetë Allahu këtij ummeti në krye të çdo njëqind vjetëve ia dërgon dikë që ia ripërtërinë atij fenë, Kush është ripërtëritësi i këtij shekulli? Bin Bazi u përgjigj: Sipas mendimit tim, hoxhë Muhammed NasirudDin Albani është ripërtëritësi i këtij shekulli, Allahu e di më së miri.

2-Kurse Fekihu i madh, el-Uthejmin, rahimehullah, ka thënë: Albani rahimehullah, është një prej dijetarëve të Sunnetit, mbrojtës i tij, prijës në hadith, dhe për kohën tonë nuk dimë që dikush ia del atij, mirëpo, disa njerëz Allahu na ruajt-, që në zemrat e tyre kanë zili, kur shohin dikë se pranohet nga të gjithë, nga zilia flasin keq për të, ashtu siç veprojnë mynafikët, të cilët tallen me besimtarët që japin lëmoshë vullnetarisht...
Dhe ka thënë: Njeri me horizont të gjerë, studiues i madh, bindës i madh në debate.
Dhe ka thënë: Shumë i kujdesshëm në praktikimin e Sunnetit dhe luftimin e bidatit, qoftë në besim apo në vepra.

3-Kurse Ministri për çështje islame dhe vakëf i Arabisë Saudite, Shejh Salih Alu Shejh ka thënë: Nuk ka dyshim se vdekja e Dijetarit të madh, Shejh NasirudDin Albanit, është një fatkeqësi, sepse ai është një kolos prej kolosëve të ummetit, dhe muhaddithi i tij, dhe Allahu i lartëmadhëruar me ta e ka ruajtur këtë fe, dhe me ta e ka përhapur sunnetin.

Përgatiti: Qendra për veprimtari kulturore
Imam Albani  dega Gjilan

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

Imam i Ehli Sunnetit, Nasiruddin Albani (rahimehull-llah)
Ai është Muhamed Nasirud-Din Ibn Nuh Ibn Adem Ibn en-Nexhati. Ai u lind në Shkodër, asokohe kryeqytet i Shqipërisë, në vitin 1332/1914. Ishte muhadith (dijetar i hadithit), fekih (dijetar i jurisprudencës) dhe thirrës në Librin dhe Sunetin, dhe ishte në metodologjinë e Selefus-Salih-it, shkrimtar i saktë e Dijetar i aftë për të dhënë fetva. Babai i tij, Haxhi Nuhu ishte prej dijetarëve më të mëdhenjë Hanefi në vendin e tij. Me ardhjen e regjimit sekularist të Ahmed Zogut në pushtet, Haxhi Nuhu migroi me të gjithë fëmijët e tij, në mesin e të cilëve ishte edhe Muhamed Nasirud-Din. Ai u shpërngul për hir të fesë së tij në tokën e Shamit për shkak të asaj që ishte përmendur në lidhje me të prej virtyteve dhe cilësive të shquara në Sunetin e Pejgamberit (sallallahu alejhi ue selam). Në këtë vend edhe u vendos. Pas përafërsisht pesëmbëdhjetë vitesh, Shejhu migroi në ëAman, kryeqytetin e Jordanisë. Dhe aty jetoi deri në fund të jetës së tij, si një Dijetar, mësues, fekih (jurist) dhe edukator.

Ai i mori studimet e tija bazike në Damask, kryeqyteti i Sirisë, që ishte një strehë e diturisë së gjeneratave të kaluara. Ai mësoi nga një numër Dijetarësh dhe njerëzve të diturisë, sië ishte babai i tij, Haxhi Nuhu, Shejh Seëid el-Burhani dhe të tjerë përveë këtyre. Allahu i Madhëruar e bëri shkencën e Hadithit Pejgamberik të dashur për të në pjesën e hershme të jetës së tij dhe gjatë rinisë së tij. Dhe kjo ishte kur ai lexoi artikujt e Shejh Muhamed Rashid Ridasë në revistën el-Menar, në përgenjështrimin e rrëfimeve të pabaza që Ebu Hamid el-Gazali (v.550h) i citoi në librin e tij, Ihjaë ëUlmud-Din.

Ai pranoi një ixhaze (letër-lejim) nga Shejh Muhamed Ragib et-Tebak ë historian dhe muhadith i Alepos ë që të rrëfejë rrëfimet që gjinden në koleksionin e tij të quajtur, el-Envarul-Xhalije fi Mukteseril-Ithbatil-Helebije. Kjo ishte kur ai pa talentin e tij të jashtëzakonshëm, mendjeprehtësinë, të kuptuarit dhe mendjen e tij të shkëlqyer, si dhe dëshirën e tij të flaktë për arritjen e shkencave Islame dhe diturisë së Hadithit. Ai filloi të shkruaj në të njëzetat e hershme të tija. Kështu që shkrimi i parë i tij qe ngritur mbi Fikh (jurisprudencë), njohjen e dëshmisë dhe fikhun krahasues, ishte libri, Tehdhirus-Saxhid min Itikhadhil-Kubur Mesaxhid. Ky libër qe botuar disa herë. Ndërsa prej shkrimeve të para të tija në lidhje me historinë dhe metodologjinë e hadithit ishte libri, er-Reudetun fi Tertib ue Tehrixh Muëxhemit-Teberanijil-Kebir, dhe kjo ende mbetet në formë të pabotuar.

Ai qe ftuar nga drejtime të ndryshme prej universiteteve Islamike dhe Instituteve të edukimit dhe mësimit, që të merr pozitë të lartë në to. Sidoqoftë, ai me respekt e arsyetoi veten për shkak të aktiviteteve të tija mësimore. Ai qe caktuar mësues në Departamentin e hadithit Pejgamberik në Universitetin Islamik të Medines në kohën e hapjes së tij. Ai qëndroi atje në një periudhë prej tri vitesh, duke filluar prej vitit 1381H. Nga ajo që ndodhi si rezultat i tij ishte fillimi i një ringjallje të gjerë në diturinë e hadithit, e cila u përhap duke arritur të gjitha anët e botës. Dhe kjo po ashtu gëzoi një rishfaqje mbi nivelin konvencional kur universitetet i dhanë një rëndësi të përgjithshme duke prezentuar qindra libra në fushën e specializimit të hadithit. Kjo gëzoi rishfaqje si një fushë e studimit kur një numër i madh i studentëve e përqendruan vëmendjen drejt studimit të diturisë së hadithit dhe specializuan në të. Dhe kishte tjetër përveë kësaj nga ajo që ndodhi pas tij, përmes ndikimit të tij. Dëshmia më e madhe për këtë është ajo se shumë libra të hadihtit qenë kontrolluar, dhe shumë indekse qenë shkruar për hadith nga ajo që praktikisht ishte e panjohur para tij. Pra ky ndikim i veëantë ë për shkak të madhështisë dhe dëlirësisë së vet ë sëmund të mohohet nga askush, madje as nga kundërshtarët e Shejhut tonë të cilët e kundërshtojnë atë në menhexhin (metodologjinë) e tij.

Dijetarët më të mëdhenj të epokës sonë e kanë lavdëruar atë, pyetur atë, pranuar atë, kanë dhënë vendime për të dhe i kanë shkruar atij. Nëse do tëi njehsonim ata ë Allahu i ruajt të gjallët nga mesi i tyre dhe i mëshiroftë të vdekurit prej tyre ë nuk do të mund tëi numëronim. Dhe në krye të tyre është Shejhu Fisnik, el-ëAllame ëAbdul-ëAziz Ibn ëAbdullah Ibn Baz (v.1420H); pra ai respektohej dhe admirohej nga ai ë mëshira e Allahut qoftë mbi ta. Studentët e Shejhut, qoftë ata të cilët morën dituri nga ai në universitet, apo në hallkat e tij të studimit, ose thjesht nga të lexuarit e shkrimeve të tija ë shumë prej të cilave janë botuar ë gjinden në të gjitha anët e botës duke përhapur dituri autentike dhe duke thirrur në menhexhin e pastër me forcë dhe qëndrueshmëri.

Shejhu ë rahimullahu teëala ë mbeti thirrës në Allahun e Lartësuar mbi besire (mendjehollësi, depërtim) gjatë tërë jetës së tij. Thirrja e tij qe bazuar mbi metodologjinë e et-Tesfije uet-Terbije (pastrim dhe edukim). Ajo qe ndërtuar në dituri dhe kultivim si një mësues bujar dhe edukator besnik.

Ai ua mësoi të tjerëve shumë gjëra me menhexhin, pozitën, sjelljen, moralin dhe karakterin e lartë dhe zemrën e butë.
Shejhu ë rahimullahu teëala ë kishte shumë karakteristika të lavdërueshme, nga më të qartat dhe më evidentet ishin: saktësia e tij, serioziteti, zelli, këmbëngulësia dhe qëndrushmëria në arritjen e të së vërtetës dhe të kthyerit në pozitën e duhur. Ai ishte durimtar ndaj vështirësive që erdhën krahas diturisë dhe daëues (thirrjes në Islam), dhe ai i qëndroi vuajtjes në atë rrugë, duke qenë i durueshëm dhe gjithherë duke shpresuar shpërblimin. Prej gjërave që më së shumti e dallonin Shejhun nga vëllezërit e tij nga mesi i dijetarëve ishte shërbimi i tij ndaj Sunetit dhe njerëzve të tij, dhe përgënjeshtrimi që ua bënte devijantëve me sqarime të qarta dhe anekdota në lidhje me nivelet e tyre të ndryshme.

Vërtet Muslimanët e drejtë nga e gjithë bota shkruajtën për Shejhun ë rahimehullah ë me një pranim të madh dhe famë të lartë ai qe prezentuar në të gjitha këndet e botës, megjithëse ai nuk e kërkoi atë, as që shkoi tek ajo (fama). Më saktë, ai largohej dhe përpiqej tëi ikte. Ai vazhdimisht thoshte, ëDëshira për tëu parë ia then shpinën njeriutë. Nuk ka ndonjë prej krijesave të Allahut, të cilit Ai i dhuroi shkelqësi e që ai nuk ka qenë bujar në ëfarëdo ëështje prej ëështjeve të botës. Kështu që dituria e tij ishte mjeti i tij ndërsa durimi i tij ishte parimi udhëzues. Ai u bë i dalluar për shkak të meritave të tija, durimit këmbëngulës, punës së vyer, madhështisë dhe inteligjencës. Shejhu ë rahimehullah ë asnjëherë nuk u ndal nga të kërkuarit e diturisë, durimin në të shkruar, duke e arritur atë me zell derisa i bëri tetëdhjetë e gjashtë vite në moshë. Ai nuk pushoi së shkruari dhe kontrolluari deri në dy muajt e fundit të jetës së tij, për shkak të humbjes së forcës ë përkundër zemrës së tij që ende ishte e ngjitur ndaj kësaj ë derisa shkoi që ta takojë Allahun e Madhëruar pak para perëndimit të diellit të Shtunën, tetë ditë të mbetura nga Xhumadel-Ahire të vitit 1420, që korrespondon me 10/02/1999p.e.s.

Vërtet, njerëzit e falën gjenazen e Shejhut në mbrëmje të së njëjtes ditë në të cilën ai vdiq; ata ishin mbi pesëmijë veta. Përkundër kësaj, përgatitja e tij, namazi dhe varrimi u kryen në kohën më të shkurtë që qe e mundur, në përputhje me testamentin e tij në të cilin ai theksoi pajtueshmërinë me Sunetin e Pejgamberit dhe zbatimin e tij. Vërtet, Dijetarët, studentët dhe njerëzit e rëndomtë qenë prekur nga vdekja e tij. Kështu që ai qe përmendur dhe lavdëruar nga njerëzit e dalluar të diturisë me arritjen në vendin e vdekjes së tij; prej tyre qenë eminenca e tij, Shejh ëAbdul-ëAziz Ibn ëAbdullah alush-Shejh ë Muftia i madh i Mbretërisë së Arabisë Saudite ë dhe Shejhu Bujar Muhamed Ibn Salih el-ëUthejmin, si dhe Shejh ëAbdullah Ibn Xhibrini dhe Shejh Salih Ibn ëAbdul-ëAbdul-ëAziz Ibn Muhamed alush-Shejh dhe të tjerë përveë këtyre.






 Mendimet e dijetar?ve selefi t? k?tij shekulli mbi shejhunMuhammed Nasirud-din Albani
1.Shejh Abdul Aziz bin Bazi -All-llahu e mëshiroftë-.
2.Shejh Muhammed bin Salih el-Uthejmin - All-llahu e mëshiroftë-.
3.Shejh Muhammed el-Emin esh-Shankiti- All-llahu e mëshiroftë-.
4.pr. Muhibud-din el-Hatib.
5.Shejh Muhammed el-Faki - All-llahu e mëshiroftë-.
6.Ish-Muftiu i Saudisë, shejh Muhammed bin Ibrahim Aal shejh - All-llahu e mëshiroftë-.
7.Shejh Zejd bin Fijad - All-llahu e mëshiroftë-.
8.Shejh, muhadithi nga Jemeni Mukbil el-Vadi - All-llahu e mëshiroftë-.
9.Dr. Emin el-Misri.

1.Shejh Abdul Aziz bin Bazi -All-llahu e mëshiroftë
Në këtë kohë nuk kam parë në sipërfaqen e tokës dijetar të hadithit si dijetari (alametu) Muhammed Nasirud-din Albani. Po ashtu është pyetur shejh bin Bazi për hadithin e Pejgamberit alejhi selam: "All-llahu dërgon për këtë ymmet në krye të ëdo njëqind viteve dikënd që e rigjallëron fenë e Tijë, dhe se kush është ai që e rigjallëron fenë në këtë shekullë E ai -Allahu e mëshiroftë - u përgjegj: ëSipas mendimit tim, ai që e rigjallëron fenë në këtë shekull është Shejh Muhammed Nasirud-din Albani. All-llahu e di më së miri.

2. Shejh Muhammed bin Salih el-Uthejmin - Allahu e mëshiroftë
Ajo ëka unë di për shejhun (Albanin) është përmes disa takimeve që kam pasur me të - e që janë të pakta - se ai kujdeset dhe përpiqet shumë që të punojë me sunnet dhe (perpiqet) në qortimin e bidatit, pa marrë parasysh se a ka qenë bidati në akide apo në vepra. Po ashtu këtë e kam mësuar edhe nëpërmjet librave të tija që i kam lexuar, si dhe (përmes librave te tij) kam kuptuar se ai në shkencën e hadithit është ekspert dhe se Allahu i Lartësuar ua ka bërë të mundshme muslimanëve që të kenë shumë dobi prej asaj që ka shkruar ai, qoftë dituri (fetare), qoftë në metodologji, apo në të nxiturit ata në të mësimin e shkencës së hadithit. Dhe e tërë kjo është një dobi e madhe për muslimanët, e falënderimi i takon vetëm All-llahut.
Po ashtu ka thëne me një vend tjetër, kur është pyetur për të - Allahu e meshiroftë -:
ëAlbani - Allahu e mëshiroftë - është dijetar, muhadith, fakih, edhepse në hadith ka qenë më i fortë sesa në fikh, dhe nuk di ndonjë fjalë të tij që aludon se ai është murxhëia. Mirëpo, ata që dojnë t'i bëjnë njerëzit kafira shpifin kundë tij dhe të ngjashmit me të (prej dijetarëve), gjoja se janë murxhëia! Dhe kjo nuk është tjetër vetëm se nënëmim dhe ofendim me etiketime të këqija (shpifëse). Dëshmoj për shejh Albanin - Allahu e mëshiroftë - për qëndrimin, mendimet e shëndosha dhe qëllime të mira; mirëpo me këtë nuk themi se ai është i pagabueshëm, sepse nuk ka të pagabuar pos pejgamberëve - paqa dhe mëshira e All-llahut qoftë mbi ta. është pyetur shejh Muhammed bin Salih el-Uthejmin - All-llahu e mëshiroftë - për atë që thotë se shejh el-Albani është murxhëia. Ai është përgjegjur duke thënë: ëKush thotë se shejh el-Albani është murxhëia vetëm se ka gabuar. Ai ose nuk e njeh Albanin, ose ai nuk i njeh murxhiat.
Albani është burrë prej ehlu-sunnetit - Allahu e mëshiroftë - dhe mbrojtës i saj (sunnetit), imam në lëminë e hadithit dhe nuk njoh njeri që mund të krahasohet me të, mirëpo disa njerëz - e lusim Allahun që t'i falë - kanë në zemrat e tyre smirë (xhelozi) dhe të tillët nëse shohin se një njeri është ngritur me dituri, fillojnë që të shpifin gjëra kundër tij, sikur gjestet e hipokritëve të cilët shpifin për muslimanët e sinqertë.
Këtë burrë - Allahu e mëshiroftë - e njohim përmes librave të tij dhe përmes disa takimeve: Selefi në akide (besim) dhe menhexh (metodë) të pastër. Mirëpo disa njerëz dëshirojnë t'i bëjnë kafira robërit e Allahut, ata të cilët nuk i ka bërë kafira All-llahu, pastaj thërret në atë se kush e kundërshton mendimin e tij në këtë tekfir, ai është murxhëia - gënjeshtra të qarta dhe fjalë të kota - dhe mos dëgjoni fjalë të tilla prej cilitdo njeri që të burojnë (të thotë). Allahul mustean.
Ue la haule ue la kuvete il-la bil-lahil alijjul adhimë.

3.Shejh Muhammed el-Emin esh-Shankiti -All-llahu e mëshiroftë
Shejh Muhammed el-Emin esh-Shankiti - All-llahu e mëshiroftë - ka qenë deti (në dituri fetare) që nuk njihet si ai në kohën e tij në lëminë e tefsirit dhe gjuhës arabe. Ai e ka respektuar shejh Albanin me një respekt të ëuditshëm, sa që kur e ka vërejtur duke kaluar në xhaminë e Pejgamberit - paqja dhe mëshira e All-llahut qoftë mbi të - e ka ndërprerë ligjeratën (dersin) është ngritur dhe e ka përshëndetur atë (Albanin) me një respekt të ëuditshëm ndaj tij.
(shejh Abdul Aziz el-Hedehu)

4. pr. Muhibud-din el-Hatib
Prej thirrësve të sunnetit, i cili tërë jetën e kaloi në rigjallërimin e tij (sunnetit) është Ebu Abdurrahman Muhammed Nasriud-din Nuh Nexhati - Albani.

5. Shejh Muhammed el-Faki -All-llahu e mëshiroftë
Vëllai selefi shejh Muhammed Nasriud-din Albani.

6. Muftiu i Saudisë shejh Muhammed bin Ibrahim Aal shejh -All-llahu e mëshiroftë
Ish-muftiu i Saudisë, shejh Muhammed bin Ibrahim Aal shejh - Allahu e mëshiroftë - kur ka folur për shejh Albanin ka thënë se ai është pasues i sunnetit dhe ndihmues i së vërtetës, pengesë për ithtarët e së kotës.

7.Shejh Zejd bin Fijad - Allahu e mëshiroftë
Shejh Zejd bin Fijad - Allahu e mëshiroftë - ka thënë për shejh Albanin: Me të vërtetë shejh Albani është prej flamujve më të njohur në kohën tonë dhe ai i cili na i tregoi (qartësoi) rrugët e transmetimit të hadithit, njerëzit, shkallën dhe gjendjen, i vërtet apo i dobët, dhe kjo është një punë e shkëlqyeshme, prej më të mirave, e cila u sjelli dobi të shumta muslimanëve, dhe ai (Albani) është si dijetarët e tjerë: ia qëllojnë dhe gabojnë, mirëpo ne obligohemi që të njohim mirësitë e tija dhe të falënderojmë për kujdesin ndaj këtij kërkimi të hadithit.

8.Shejh Mukbil el-Vadi, muhadith nga Jemeni -Allahu e mëshiroftë
Si shejh Albani nuk ka njeri në lëmin e hadithit, dhe nga ai dhe librat e tija përfituan shumë njerëz. Dhe ajo në të cilën unë jam i bindur është se: shejh Albanin është prej atyre që rigjallërojnë, mbi të cilin bie fjala e pejgamberit - paqa dhe mëshira e Allahut qoftë mbi të - ëAllahu do të dërgojë për këtë popull në krye të ëdo 100 viteve dikënd që e ripërtrin fenë e tijë trans. Ebu Davudi dhe e ka vërtetuar el-Iraki dhe të tjerët.

9. pr.dr.: Emin el-Misri
Pr.dr. Emin el-Misri - Allahu e mëshiroftë - kryetar i shkallës së tretë në fakultetin Islamik të Medines (ka qenë më herët): "Për fat të keq, jemi zgjedhur për shkak se mbajmë doktoratura në ligjërimin e lëndës së hadithit në fakultete, kurse ka të atillë që janë më të mirë se ne (ka pasur për qëllim shejh Albanin), që nuk e meritojmë të jemi nxënës të tij në këtë lëmi, por kjo është rregull dhe pasimë"
E pas gjithë kësaj që lexove më lart, vëlla i dashur, prej fjalëve dhe lavdërimeve nga dijetarët (e selefit) eminentë të këtij shekulli, a thua ka zbrazëti që dikush të del (dhe kjo pas vdekjes se tyre, sepse sa ishin gjallë nuk kanë pasur dituri - dhe ende nuk kanë - që t'i kontestojnë vendimet e tyre) e të thotë fjalë të tilla, si ata të mjerët të cilët nuk janë gjë tjetër vetëm se pengesë e thirrjes së shëndoshë, thirrje të cilën e kumtoi Pejgamberi - paqa dhe mëshira e Allahut qoftë mbi të - shokët e tij dhe pasuesit e tij deri në ditët tona dhe e cila (thirrje) do të vazhdojë deri në ditën e Gjykimit; a thua a do të jemi ne nga ata që kapemi për këtë thirrje...?????




 A ?sht? shejh Albani kreu i dijetar?ve t? hadithit n? k?t? koh
Përgjigje nga Muhadithi, Dijetari i nderuar, Rrebia ibnu Hadij Umejr el Medëhali, Allahu e ruajt dhe i lartësoftë gradat e tij ne dunja dhe në ahiret:

Betohem në Allahun se të këtij mendimi kanë qenë dijetarët: Ibnu Bazi, Uthejmini dhe dijetarë të tjerë të cilët e njohin atë! Të gjithë janë të mendimit se ai nuk arrihet, nuk arrihet kurrë! Madje për disa shekuj me radhë, askush prej dijetareve nuk kishte arritur në gradën që arriti shejh Albani! Ka pasur dijetarë që kanë pas mësuar përmendsh më shumë se ai, por në lexim, studim, në përveshjen e mëngëve me seriozitet në kërkime dhe hulumtime, ky njeri nuk ka pasur shok!

Ai i ka ofruar një bibliotekë të pasur islamit, të cilën as shtetet apo institucionet e tyre nuk e përgatisin dot! Kushdo që shkruan në shkencën e hadithit në këtë kohë, përfiton prej librave të tij, madje nuk bën dot pa to!

Arabët nuk i kanë njohur të drejtat e tij, madje i kanë bërë padrejtësi atij! Atë e nxorri Allahu nga zemra e Europës dhe e vendosi në bibliotekën Dhahirije, e cila ishte biblioteka më e mirë në vendet e lindjes, ku qëndroi për gjashtëdhjetë vjet me radhë duke ofruar për ne gjithë këtë mund të madh!

Por, si u shpërblye prej neshë!
Është për të ardhur keq për faktin se vlerat e të mëdhenjve nuk i njohin veëse të mëdhenjtë! Dijetarët qenë te vetëdijshëm për kontributin e tij. Ibnu Bazi, Uthejmini e të tjerë prej dijetarëve islamë, dijetarëve të Indisë, Pakistanit, Marokut etj., të gjithë ata e njohën gradën e këtij njeriu dhe ëfarë ofroi ai në shërbim të Sunetit të të Dërguarit të Allahut (Paqja dhe lavdërimet e Allahut qofshin me të!)!

Allahu e mëshiroftë dhe e shpërbleftë për kontributin e tij ndaj Fesë së Allahut të Madhëruar dhe ndaj Sunetit të të Dërguarit të Tij (Paqja dhe lavdërimet e Allahut qofshin me të!) me shpërblimet më të mira, me të cilat Ai shpërblen ata që punojnë dhe i shërbejnë Fesë dhe Sunetit të të Dërguarit të Tij!

Takim i datës: 26/1/1426h.
Marrë nga Sahab.net
Dt: 23/4/2005
Përktheu: Usama Shehaj
Amman - Jordan

----------


## The Boy

Allahu ta shperblefte Abdurrahman.........Allahu te rujate vella.........SELAM  ke prej meje ne vecanti

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

> Allahu ta shperblefte Abdurrahman.........Allahu te rujate vella.........SELAM  ke prej meje ne vecanti


selam alejkum vella 

amin edhe ty,amin edhe ty

Allahu na drejtofte dhe na forcofte zemren dhe mendjet tek e verteta

----------


## rapsod

Normalisht une nuk do rri pa nderhyre!

Pyetja nr. 1
A ka mundesi te me thoni Senedin e Albanit?

Pyetja nr. 2
Kush jane mesuesit e Albanit?

pyetja 3
Perse Albani i quan bidatxhinj ata qe mbajne tespija, kur hoxha qe i ka dhene ixhazen mbante tespija?

----------


## injejti

ALLAHU  e qoft ne xhenet Albanin, PO edhe ti inshalla e takon aty ne xhenet ooooooooooo Abdurahman

----------


## injejti

> Normalisht une nuk do rri pa nderhyre!
> 
> Pyetja nr. 1
> A ka mundesi te me thoni Senedin e Albanit?
> 
> Pyetja nr. 2
> Kush jane mesuesit e Albanit?
> 
> pyetja 3
> Perse Albani i quan bidatxhinj ata qe mbajne tespija, kur hoxha qe i ka dhene ixhazen mbante tespija?


ti quni edin fort mir se kush asht Albani , te gjith bota e din, nese edhe ti gjen gabibme, si poja bojm me islam ?

----------


## rapsod

Vallahi Islamit i ka dal per zot vete Zoti i boterave, s'ja kam friken,...s'ka ngel Islami ne doren e Albanit,...une pyetje bera qe mund t'i beje cdo kush, kush di te pergjigjet?

----------


## injejti

ka edhe dijetar tjer nuk ash vetem Albani , por te gjykojm at asht pak veshtir, te gjith gabojn gabojn edhe dijetart,

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> ka edhe dijetar tjer nuk ash vetem Albani , por te gjykojm at asht pak veshtir, te gjith gabojn gabojn edhe dijetart,


Problemi eshte nqs gabojne pse duhet ti mbrojne ose permbajme gabimet e tyre?!!!
Nuk ka llogjik kjo! Per mendimin tim duhet ti ndjekim dijetaret atje ku e kane tamam, e atje ku e kane gabim, duhet tu themi "Na falni por ketu jeni gabim dhe ne nuk e bejme kete"!
Ajo qe une kam verejt ne forum, eshte se nje grup i muslimaneve keto dijetar i ben shum te rendesishem dhe qe cdo here kur folet per gabimet e tyre, bisedes i japin kahje tjeter duke te thene" Lej gabimet se gabimi i dijetarit vlen nje sevap, po ti shikoj ato ku ka te drejte"!!!
Veprojne keshtu ngase me duket mua frigohen se po u humbin vlerat ketyre dijetarev, nuk e dine te shkretit se vlerat u humben ketyre dijetareve kur i mfsheh gabimet e tyre. 

Edhe dicka i njejti, jo se levderoj RapSodin, por ama kam verejtur qe me te vertete njeriu flet me llogjik dhe din se cfar flet, nuk eshte nga ato qe bejne kopy paste nga web faqet e ndryshme.
Andaj mendoj se pyetjet qe ben RapSodi nuk jane pyetje koti, dhe nese dikush ka njohuri ti pergjigjet, do ishte mire te kishte mare mundin qe ti japi pergjigje.


Me 
RESPEKT GV_USA

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

> Normalisht une nuk do rri pa nderhyre!
> 
> Pyetja nr. 1
> A ka mundesi te me thoni Senedin e Albanit?
> 
> Pyetja nr. 2
> Kush jane mesuesit e Albanit?
> 
> pyetja 3
> Perse Albani i quan bidatxhinj ata qe mbajne tespija, kur hoxha qe i ka dhene ixhazen mbante tespija?


çdo te thuash me senedin e shejkh Albanit rrahimeullah?

aty ne postim e ke se kush jane mesuesit.lexoje

sepse shejkh Albani rrahimeullah nuk pasonte njerezit para argumentit o rapsod.

ashtu si Ebu Jusufi (nje nder imamet e medhenj te fikhut hanefi) kishte shume ndryshime nga Ebu Hanifja rrahmetullah alejh.

ne nuk ndjekim shejkh Albanin qorrazi(nuk bejme taklid) dhe jo vetem ate porse asnje tjeter perveç profetit [sallahu alejhi ue selam],dhe ne nuk ndjekim qorrazi as edhe llogjiken tone (pasi llogjika eshte e ndryshme nga personi ne person) porse e veme llogjiken ne funksion te argumentit, e ai argumenti eshte baza e "shkences se vertete" ,Islamit.

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

> ALLAHU  e qoft ne xhenet Albanin, PO edhe ti inshalla e takon aty ne xhenet ooooooooooo Abdurahman


amin edhe ty vella
Allahu na bashkofte ne xhenet me profetet, dijetaret ,eulijate e shehidet.

amin amin amin

----------


## injejti

> Problemi eshte nqs gabojne pse duhet ti mbrojne ose permbajme gabimet e tyre?!!!
> Nuk ka llogjik kjo! Per mendimin tim duhet ti ndjekim dijetaret atje ku e kane tamam, e atje ku e kane gabim, duhet tu themi "Na falni por ketu jeni gabim dhe ne nuk e bejme kete"!
> Ajo qe une kam verejt ne forum, eshte se nje grup i muslimaneve keto dijetar i ben shum te rendesishem dhe qe cdo here kur folet per gabimet e tyre, bisedes i japin kahje tjeter duke te thene" Lej gabimet se gabimi i dijetarit vlen nje sevap, po ti shikoj ato ku ka te drejte"!!!
> Veprojne keshtu ngase me duket mua frigohen se po u humbin vlerat ketyre dijetarev, nuk e dine te shkretit se vlerat u humben ketyre dijetareve kur i mfsheh gabimet e tyre. 
> 
> Edhe dicka i njejti, jo se levderoj RapSodin, por ama kam verejtur qe me te vertete njeriu flet me llogjik dhe din se cfar flet, nuk eshte nga ato qe bejne kopy paste nga web faqet e ndryshme.
> Andaj mendoj se pyetjet qe ben RapSodi nuk jane pyetje koti, dhe nese dikush ka njohuri ti pergjigjet, do ishte mire te kishte mare mundin qe ti japi pergjigje.
> 
> 
> ...


normal qe kem drejt ti kritikojm, ata profet nuk jan,sa per  pytje qe  ka ba aj  asht tjeter problem edhe nese ijap per gjigje asht e kot, sepse aj e njeh shum mamir se un Albanin , logjik.. pse e kan dalu tespiht ? shihe qfar pytje ban, aj maspari duhet me dit nese i perdor , kush ja ka leju, po e ka vetem e vetem ashtu kot , po ma mer mendja simbas postime ve tija.

----------


## Bani gjk

rapsod nuk je ka done me ju nda dajakin disave ketu mer burr, ke meshir pak (:

Ti e dine fort mir qe ju ke kerkuar selefive shum her qe te debatohet me dijen qe e zotrojn e jo me copy past, mirpo kjo kurr nuk ka ndodhur, vetem se kane filluar me lloj lloj titujsh negativ te te thrrasin. Nuk je duke kerkuar tashe nje debat te tille, ti ke kerkuar qe 5 vite rreshte kete ( per aq sa kam lexuar une nga ti), mirpo asnjeher nuk kane marr mundin dikush me serjozitet te te debatoj me ty. A e din pse nuk ka ndodhur kjo ? Te tregoj un vlla, pa dashur te ofendoj diken apo te ta rris mendjen ty! Nje debat i till nuk ka ndodhur sepse keta antar ketu qe jemi (perfshir edhe veten) nuk jemi te rangut tende, per arsy se ti ke studjuar dhe je shkolluar per kete lemi, kurse shumica ketu as qe kane ber ndonjeher nje jave shkoll per islam. Ateher ti po e shefe edhe vete qe disa ketu kane filluar tash te lexojn per islam dhe kane deshir te flakt te tregohen qe kinse un po di dicka! Po shifat ashiqare qe kete dije qe e marrin, e marrin nga disa artikuj neper web faqe te internetit dhe vijin ketu e shprazin.
Un nuk po them qe selefit apo edhe shiiat si un nuk kane argumente , edhe ata kane argumente te mjaftushme, edhe ata kane dijetare qe ju rrijin karrshi gjithe shkollave te mendimit, mirpo keta antar te keti forumit, me dijen qe e zotrojn nuk munden te debatojn me ty sepse je me i pergatirur ne argumente dhe ne gjitha aspektet.

P.sh. Un nuk marr guximit ti them rapsodit, hajde te debatojm un dhe ti ne lidhje me medhehebin hanefi dhe imameti (shiia,12 imame) sepse se pari un nuk e njofe aq sa duhet medhehebin hanefi sikur qe nuk e njof aq mir medhehebin time imameti. Kurse raposodi perkundarzi, medhehebin e vete e nje shummm mir dhe pa probleme dhe medhehebin time e njefe formalisht (jo bashe ne detaje), mirpo prape se prape e njefe me mir se un medhehebin time. Ketu qendron perparsi e rapsodit sepse medhhebin e vet e njefe shum mire dhe pa pik problemi, kurse medhehebin e selefizmit e njefe shum me mire se sa ju.
Ju selefin e keti forumi separi nuk e njifni ne menyr profesjonale medhehebin e juaj, e po deshironi te mposhtni disa  mendime te medhehebeve tjeter. Po edhe nese e dini ne menyr profesjonale medhhebin e juaj nuk mundeni qe ta hedhni posht disa mendime te  medhehebit hanefi ose ndonje medhehb tjeter sepse nuk e njifni detalisht ate mendim, per te hadhur poshte nje mendim duhet pasur njohuri te konsiderushme per ate. Nese ti nuk e njef mendimin dhe argumentet e ati mendimi, ti nuk mendesh te hedhesh poshte vetem se nuk e njef si duhet ate mendim. 

p.sh Ahmed Dita e ka njoftur fene krishter po aq sa e ka njofur islamin, ndoshta edhe me mir e ka njoftur fen krishter, per kete arsy nuk ka pasur dijetar krishter ne bote qe e ka sfiduar ne debate ate, sepse e ka njoftur me mir se ata fe dhe shkollen e tyre. Pra nese doni me me sfiduar mu si shiia, ateher duhet qe te dini shkollen time me mir se un, perndyshe nuk arrini te me sfidoni kurr. Keshtu eshte edhe me rapsodin nese ju selefit e forumin deshironi qe ta sfidoni rapsodin ateher duhet qe tja mesoni medhehebin e ti perfekte, ateher medhehebin e juje, e ateher me hy ne debate.
Mirpo tash per tash qysh po shifet rapsodi qe moti e ka studjuar medhehebin e vete edhe ate te selefizmit, dhe per kete nuk po i dele dikush qe ta ndaloj.

Un edhe pse kame lexuar shum me teper per sunnizmin se sa per shiizmin edhe pse falem si falen hanefit, edhe pse shkoj dhe ndegjoj ligjerata neper xhami sunnite, edhe pse ndegjoj ligjerata nga hoxhallar selefi dhe hanefi, edhe pse 90% te vllezerve i kame sunni, edhe pse disa kusheri i kam sunni, prap se prap i kame bindjet e mija te palekundshme qe anojn me shum nga shiiat sepse i kame arsyt e mija dhe argumentet e mija te palekundshme.

p.sh Mos te me tregoni se selefizmi dhe imamet nuk jane medheheb. 
Dhe as te mos me thot dikush qe u bere avokat i rapsodit, sepse as nuk e njofe, as nuk e di sa vjeqar eshte, as nga vjen dhe ku jeton, dhe asgje nuk di per te. Thjeshte e thash ate qe mendoj dhe cka kam pare ne shkrimet e rapsodit qe 5 vite.
Rapsodin vetem e kisha pershendet dhe i kisha uruar fat ne cdo aspekt te jetes, dhe i kisha thene qe te mos lype pergjegje (nga ata qe nuk dijen) per pergjegjen qe e dine (; thjeshte ta jep pergjegjen per cdo gje qe dine.
Edhe nje qe me brengos shum, kur ofendohen rend muslimanet ndermjet vet, kjo eshte per tu dhimbsur vallahi !!! Krejt ne rregull mor vlla eshte me mendu ndryshe, me besu ndryshe, me shpreh mendime ndryshe, mu kundershtuar ne argumente, mu kundershtuar ne prova etj etj po aspak ne rregull nuk eshte mu ofendur dhe mallkuar si mos me gjene njerze, e aq me teper si mes me qene musliman !!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!

p.sh - Ky shkrim eshte per ata qe dojin te sfidojn dikend ne debat, then ndryshe per ata qe dojin te dalin fitimtar ne debate. Ahmed Dida nuk ka dashur vetem qe te del fitimtar ne debate, mirpo ai ka pasur ne mendje edhe brengat e islamit, debatin qe e ka bere e ka bere per te miren e islamit. Kurse ne keto debate un sa po shofe , po debatohet vetem kush te dal fitus ne debat, kush kend po e mposht, po i knaqin epshet e tyre kur po e shohin muslimanin tjeter duke e mposht, po i knaqet zemra kur muslimani tjeter po zemrohet etj ! Per islamin nuk mendon fare a i sjell dem apo dobi dhe as qe i bohet dert ajo pune bile !!!!! Nejse njse.

Nuk eshte budalla ai qe nuk dine, budalla eshte ai qe mendon qe dine gjithcka.
Selam - PAQ

----------


## injejti

Qka asht qajo imameti, kur nuk kam ndegju ? ma bon hallall

----------


## Bani gjk

abdurrahman tir citim :*edhe nje gje tjeter nese vazhdoj te shoh qe ka ofendime te rendomta e te uleta ndaj Islamit dhe muslimaneve e ata qe duhet ta ruajne kete nenforum i lejojne dhe nuk jane prezente (ose prezenca e tyre eshte ne shkallen e neglizhences) i bej thirrje te gjithe vellezerve dhe motrave muslimane ta bojkotojme kete forum dhe te largohemi e te leme keta tipat ne pune te tyre.se duke u marre me ta ne keto kushte nuk bejme tjeter veçse lojen e tyre.*

Plotsisht pajtohem me kete mendim, kohen e fundit nuk eshte ka moderohet fare ky komunitet, dhe po tolerohen lloj lloj ofendime dhe provokime. Ju kisha lutur moderatorve qe te marrin me me serjozitet kete pune se perndyshe po i humb gjitha vlerat ky forum dhe nuk po te jep vullnet fare qe te hysh ne te kur po mendon se do te gjejsh tilifar shkrime nga tilifar rrugaqi i rrugve.

----------


## rapsod

Bani_gjk, shume faleminderit per pershkrimin tend ne menyre superlative dhe me thene te drejten e ke trashur ca si shume, gjithsesi ajo qe une kam insistuar ne kete forum nuk eshte debatimi ne formen ekstreme per me i tregu dikujt qe une jam dikushi dhe ti je hicgje, por kam pare qe ne forum flitet me nje fanatizem te papare per disa dhe ne ate forme qe po te kishin fol me aq vleresime per Muhamedin s.a.v.s.  do te kishin ndertuar pallate ne xhenet.
Flasin per disa dhe nuk pyesin per disa te tjere, thone nje hadith dhe nuk interesohen per at hadith, leshojne komente dijetaresh pa e konsultuar po te njejtin kontekst me komentet e dijetareve te tjere, kjo eshte fatkeqesi,...une kam kryer studime per 10 vjet, kam qene ne nje klase me Ahmed Kalane ne Furkan (Damask) dhe kur diskutoj nje ceshtje me te, diku gjejme gjuhen e perbashket diku biem ne kundershti, e tani dikush qe e lexoi kete te fundit mbase do te mendoj se ky qenka i devijum sepse kam ra ne kundershti me Ahmed Kalane sepse krijojne ne trurin e tyre nje forme te mitizimit qe "Ahmed Kalaja nuk mund te kundershtohet".
Une ketu ne forum kam bere pikerisht ate qe selefistet propagandojne, pra "Çmitizimin e individit" qe do te thote "mos imitim i nje dijetari verberisht". Kur kam parashtruar gabimet e njerit apo tjetrit, te jeni te sikgurt se nuk kam parashtruar gabimet qe mund t'i beje nje muxhtehid ne Fik'h sepse ato jane me sevape, por kam parashtruar gabimet qe kane te bejne me Akaidin, kane te bejne me Ixhmane.
Ja t'ju jap nje shembull te mentalitetit te varfer te disave ne forum: e kam te degjuar personalisht nga Ahmed Kalaja se ai kish lavderuar nje fetva te Kardawit dhe ne xhamine e Kombinatit i kshin atribuar Ahmed Kalase bidatin meqe ishte ne nje mendje me Kardawin "bidatxhi", e kush? persona qe jam i sigurte qe ne namazin e tyre edhe fatihane (ndoshta) nuk dine te lexojne akoma mire, persona qe (ndoshta) nuk dine ende se çfare eshte abdesi. E njejta situate qendron edhe ne Forumin e Komunitetit Musliman.
Me falni qe u shkeputa nga tema por kam edhe nje gje per te shtuar,....
Bani_gjk, nuk ka vlere largimi nga ky forum,....dje kam pare nje komedi pakminuteshe qe titullohej: "Terrorizmi Akadamik" dhe ne nje moment nje fare hoxhe qe e quante televizorin bidat sepse skishte hadith dhe pasi ishte rrahur sepse theu televizorin, u tha pasuesve te tij: "Duhet te bejme Hixhret sepse ketu nuk e gjejme praktiken islame",...a e dini se cfare thane pasuesit? "Ku o Shehu yne? Ne Habeshe apo ne Medine"?,...sepse vetem ketu Muhamedi s.a.v.s. ka keshilluar dhe ka bere hixhret e sipas tyre ishte bidat te beje hixhret ne vende te tjera.
Selam!

----------


## rapsod

> çdo te thuash me senedin e shejkh Albanit rrahimeullah?
> 
> aty ne postim e ke se kush jane mesuesit.lexoje
> 
> sepse shejkh Albani rrahimeullah nuk pasonte njerezit para argumentit o rapsod.
> 
> ashtu si Ebu Jusufi (nje nder imamet e medhenj te fikhut hanefi) kishte shume ndryshime nga Ebu Hanifja rrahmetullah alejh.
> 
> ne nuk ndjekim shejkh Albanin qorrazi(nuk bejme taklid) dhe jo vetem ate porse asnje tjeter perveç profetit [sallahu alejhi ue selam],dhe ne nuk ndjekim qorrazi as edhe llogjiken tone (pasi llogjika eshte e ndryshme nga personi ne person) porse e veme llogjiken ne funksion te argumentit, e ai argumenti eshte baza e "shkences se vertete" ,Islamit.


Ti nuk e kupton se cfare do te thote Sened? Nje muhadith apo nje Hafidh duhet te kete senedin e tij? 
Une po kerkoj vetem senedin e Albanit per hadithin, mos filloj pastaj per shkencat si Ilm Er-Rixhal, Tarxhijh we Ta'kijb, etj etj.

Per mesuesit e Albanit:
A ka mundesi te m'i besh copy/paste perseri mesuesti e Albanit dhe te mi specifikosh, psh:
1- Filan shkence e mori nga filani
2- Filan shkence mori nga filani
3- Etj Etj Etj.
Sepse jo vetem tek ty nuk i pashe emrat, por edhe per aq informacion sa kam une Albani nuk ka mesues apo Shejh dhe per me teper ne faqen zyrtare te Albanit ne internet nuk gjej asnje emer te Shejhave te Albanit dhe emri i محمد راغب الطباخ "Muhamed Ragib Et-Tebbakh" nuk figuron aty, gjithsesi Shejh Muhamed r.a. i ka dhene ixhazen, por libri eshte Mukhtesar qe ne shqip do te thote: permbledhje dhe shte forme e shkurtuar e nje libri tjeter.

Ca ngacmohesh kot nga Ebu Jusuf dhe Ebu Hanife, keta te dy kane qene te nje kategorie mos ngaterro Tabbakhun me Albanin tani me Ebu Jusuf dhe Ebu Hanife, pastaj mosmarrveshjet nuk kane qene ne rang doktrinash por juridike ne te cilat ka hapsira per llojshmeri mendimesh sepse gjuha arabe, retorika dhe elekuenca ia ben te mundshme cdo juristi te kundershtoje nje tjeter, pastaj Ebu Jusuf dhe Ebu HAnife kane qene muxhtehide ne Fik'h dhe kane pasur te drejten e mendimit te tyre, ndersa Albani eshte shume larg mo shoku!

----------


## rapsod

Ah se harrova,...
A dini pse nuk eshte Shejh Muhamed Ragib ne faqen zyrtare te Albanit? sepse Shejhu eshte Hanefi dhe Esh'arit.

----------


## Bani gjk

rapsod vlla, un per ty kam me te vertet nje rrespekt te veqant per shum arsy. Un nuk e deshiroj largimin tend ose mos prezenten tende aspak, perkundrazi i lexoj shkrimet tuja me shum vemendje, besa te them te drejten i pres edhe ma pardurim shkrimet tuja.
Beso qe edhe mua me brengoss shumm ajo qe te brengos ty, me te lexuar Kuranin dhe Buhariun mendojin se arriten te behen dikushi, kjo eshte per tu dhimbsur vallahi sepse edhe pasoja po lindin nga ky mendim kaq naiv!!!!!!
E di qe shkrimi im ndoshta te ka lenduar disi, mirpo nuk ma murr mendja se ti dhe ata si ti do ta marrin disi si ofendim kete shkrim, por gjithsesi gabimi eshte i ime qe jam shprehur ne kete menyr, ju kerkoj falje per kete.
Per mos me e zhgjat me shum, ky shkrim permban kuptimin "Po i bertas bijes qe te merr vesh nusja", keshtu qe nuk jam asgje kunder me shkrimet e tua, perkundrazi. 

Selam PAQ

----------

